# Trouble updating or downloading apps from Google Play



## dockingbay97 (Dec 7, 2011)

I finally updated from CM7 to CM9 2.0. I can't update any of my existing apps or download new ones from Google Play. The download animation starts and then just never stops.

I do have a wi-fi connection and can do other things like browse the net.

Suggestions? Help?

And while I am asking for help, has anyone got HBO Go to work on CM9?

Thanks!


----------



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

just randomly, have you wiped the cache and data in the Market app?
if not give that a try??


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Did you do a straight upgrade (flash CM9 in CWM)? If so you need to read the OP for CM9. You need to use the ACMEInstaller 2 to insall CM9. back up your apps with TiBu and use AI2


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

If you haven't fixed it yet, open terminal emulator, type in:
su 
Then type in:
killall drmserver

That should fix it

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## dockingbay97 (Dec 7, 2011)

silentmage said:


> Did you do a straight upgrade (flash CM9 in CWM)? If so you need to read the OP for CM9. You need to use the ACMEInstaller 2 to insall CM9. back up your apps with TiBu and use AI2


I used ACMEInstaller


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

dockingbay97 said:


> I used ACMEInstaller


You should have used ACMEInstaller2. you will want to get acmeinstaller2 and use that


----------

